# 6 min vs. NCEES pra pro



## Blu1913 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok, so there is a huge difference in difficulty of these two books.

What is the general concesus from maybe thos who have taken it. I dont want to be blind sided by the 6 min ones, nor do I want to get wrapped in confidence with the NCEES problems...

I just dont know if i should re-do all the problems in the 6 min again..... :w00t:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

6 Min &gt; NCEES Sample Exam

&gt; = harder than (IMO)

I am going to try and go through the PM depths for my 6 min solutions tonight, tuesday, &amp; wedensday.

Thursday night will be filled with drinking, strippers, maybe some cocaine...


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 23, 2006)

No i agree they are harder, just wonderin how they will be in realtion to the actual test...I mean am I really expected to size a walkway out of a stadium?? That seems way outta line with what I am supposed to have learned in my 4 years.

Drinking, strippers and some cocaine eh? Sounds like a good prep course...

Make sure you dont mix the cocaine with the heroin - you'll end up like marcellis wallaces wife................


----------



## GTScott (Oct 23, 2006)

> 6 Min &gt; NCEES Sample Exam
> &gt; = harder than (IMO)
> 
> I am going to try and go through the PM depths for my 6 min solutions tonight, tuesday, &amp; wedensday.
> ...


What? I thought you wanted the Indian Buffet.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2006)

NCEES is VERY close to what you'll see on the test.

my guess is that the NCEES practice exam asks for things that are in the general equation form, and on the test, it may be asked in a way that you have to 'RE-ARRANGE' the equation to get a different variable.

other than that, pretty close.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

I dont think the PE was a lot about trickery~other than units~ (while I think the 6 min solutions include a fair amount of misdirection)

Even though, yes, I didnt pass, most of the questions, to me, seemed like they involved:

1. Did you bring the book this question involves to the exam

2. Can you find it in the book and apply it

3. Can you plug &amp; chug without making a calculator/unit error


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 23, 2006)

> I dont think the PE was a lot about trickery~other than units~ (while I think the 6 min solutions include a fair amount of misdirection)
> Even though, yes, I didnt pass, most of the questions, to me, seemed like they involved:
> 
> 1. Did you bring the book this question involves to the exam
> ...


I only worked a few problems out in one 6 minute solution. They are time consuming.

Did you all work out each problem in that 6 minute solution? I will be very impressed if so. Am I deemed to fail then? :whatever:


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 24, 2006)

I worked up to 73 then i quit. The equations they were using were starting to become stuff I couldnt find, therefore i deemed it worthless. Therefore i think the 6 min suck.

Dunno if his is good news or not, but I got my hands on a NCEES practice problems book from back in 1995. They are the exact questions as the current edition. (except difference format). I dont know if thats good or bad...


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 24, 2006)

I have the same practice problems. Plus I have the new ones.

The old ones you found had series of 10 questions?

They are a VERY good representative of the exam.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 24, 2006)

> I dont think the PE was a lot about trickery~other than units~ Even though, yes, I didnt pass, most of the questions, to me, seemed like they involved:
> 
> 1. Did you bring the book this question involves to the exam
> 
> ...


AGREED.  encil:


----------



## GTScott (Oct 24, 2006)

Your comments regarding the NCEES exam make me feel better gentlemen. I can do more of the NCEES sample than I can the "the other board"/other exams. As for the "did you bring this book part"...when you see my car hunkered down like I am transporting some illegals, you will understand that I brought every book I own including my Idiot's Guide to Making the PE My Bitch.

I plan to leave the CERM at home though as it is too heavy.


----------

